
Do You Get Immunity After Recovering from a Case of Coronavirus? - greencore
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/03/20/819038431/do-you-get-immunity-after-recovering-from-a-case-of-coronavirus?t=1585553876854
======
mancerayder
That's a very I Don't Know type of article.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Agreed. Poor quality article with little of value to convey beyond those three
words, buffed out to the size required of the format.

~~~
jhayward
Just because the article doesn't tie everything up in a nice back and white
bow doesn't mean it is low quality.

The answer to the question is "we don't know, it's complicated". It's not a
screenplay we're in, reality is messy.

~~~
alexandercrohde
That's fine, so long as the article lets you know that up-front. Title it "Why
we don't know yet whether you can get Corona a second time."

~~~
thawaway1837
This is, literally, the first sentence in the article.

> It's unclear whether people who recover from COVID-19 will be immune to
> reinfection from the coronavirus and, if so, how long that immunity will
> last.

There are abstracts of scientific papers that are not as upfront about their
results as the first sentence of this article is.

------
adrianmonk
If you don't develop immunity, think how that will affect the economy. With
immunity, it's possible this is a temporary condition, and once we get through
it, we can go back to something we almost recognize as normal, and the economy
can start to recover. Without immunity, it's more like something has
fundamentally changed. For example, dining out at a restaurant or seeing a
movie in a theater may be things that people are not comfortable with for
years.

~~~
env123
Why is everyone so obsessed with the economy? I think the coronavirus is the
perfect defense mechanism from nature for the environment to recover

